# GL wolf back on endangered list



## Lobowatcher (Nov 25, 2014)

"A federal judge on Friday threw out an Obama administration decision to remove the gray wolf population in the western Great Lakes region from the endangered species list -- a decision that will ban further wolf hunting and trapping in three states... U.S. District Judge Beryl Howell in Washington, D.C., ruled Friday the removal was "arbitrary and capricious" and violated the federal Endangered Species Act."

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/federal...ecision-to-delist-great-lakes-wolf-popuation/


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting the link. The ruling is ridiculous IMO.

There's not much interest in this thread. I think all these Utah guys are worried sick about the hundreds, perhaps thousands, of wolves that are running rampart in Utah and could care less about what's happening in Wisconsin. 

Maybe it's the title. Not many know what "GL" is. I suggest picking out some key words from the clip like "throw out...Obama" Or be creative; acronyms like PETA or NRA in the title will get some hits. "The 2nd Amendment" or "States Rights" might help too. And it goes without saying you should start with the thread in the Big Game Section. Hopefully it will run there awhile gaining momentum until a Moderator moves it to it's proper section. Weekends are best. On week days the Moderators are surfing the internet on company time.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Mention something about long range wolf hunting being unethical and I'll see you on page 20.-------SS


----------



## Lobowatcher (Nov 25, 2014)

wyogoob said:


> Thanks for posting the link. The ruling is ridiculous IMO.
> 
> There's not much interest in this thread. I think all these Utah guys are worried sick about the hundreds, perhaps thousands, of wolves that are running rampart in Utah and could care less about what's happening in Wisconsin.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips. Personally, I think these groups that litigate the wolf issues in the various states are doing them more harm than good. I too think the ruling is flawed. I can't for the life of me understand why those who were arguing the challenge couldn't come up with a viable defense for 
"arbitrary and capricious" . It will be interesting to see if the ruling is appealed or not.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Lobowatcher said:


> Thanks for the tips. Personally, I think these groups that litigate the wolf issues in the various states are doing them more harm than good. I too think the ruling is flawed. I can't for the life of me understand why those who were arguing the challenge couldn't come up with a viable defense for
> "arbitrary and capricious" . It will be interesting to see if the ruling is appealed or not.


It's a big deal back where I come from, northwestern Illinois. I'm following this one closely. I've spent some time working and playing in Minnesota and Wisconsin. Each state has good wolf populations; much, much, larger than the wolf population in Wyoming.

There's been quite an outbreak of CWD in central Wisconsin and the wolf pack moved down into that part of the state, more of an agricultural environ, and started cleaning up the sick deer. Some wolves even crossed the border into Illinois and Iowa!! really cool


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

For the record, arbitrary and capricious is the only avenue to challenge an agency decision, and is interpreted fairly broadly.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Lobowatcher said:


> Personally, I think these groups that litigate the wolf issues in the various states are doing them more harm than good. I too think the ruling is flawed. I can't for the life of me understand why those who were arguing the challenge couldn't come up with a viable defense for
> "arbitrary and capricious" .


There are some "conservation" groups that are taking money to fight it one hand and passing part of the money to the other hand to fund the opposite side of the table. It is a cash cow for a lot of people. It is a brilliant business strategy and perfectly legal.

Who stands to gain the most from protecting the wolf?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

The lawyers of course! One of the reasons I'm in law school is whether or not I am right or wrong, I'll still make money, so no matter what I win!:mrgreen:


----------

